# Firmware build v8.1 2018.24.8 25f83c2 (7/17/18)



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

New version just reported by @Daniel D.

Firmware Build 2018.24.7 d133af3 (7/9/18)

No one from Teslafi and in fact 24.7 had still rolled to another 3 this morning.

@Daniel D. can you share any release notes or differences you've seen? Likely just more bug fixes to 24.1 I'm guessing.


----------



## Daniel D. (Mar 21, 2017)

GDN said:


> New version just reported by @Daniel D.
> 
> Firmware Build 2018.24.7 d133af3 (7/9/18)
> 
> ...


Same release notes as 24.1 (my previous version). I have a Google Pixel and have had the Bluetooth call echo issues. I'll be testing that with this update to see if it has been fixed.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks. One download has now been reported on teslafi on a car in IL. That car had previously been running 24.7. It doesn't show the model, but I'm guessing it was a 3. 

So this is interesting that the only two reports of it so far are both on cars already running a 24.X version, which likely implies bug fixes that came from those two versions. Hope they get this fixed and patched and all the 24.X updated so they can get back to those of us on 21.9 or prior versions.


----------



## Dano9258 (Jul 13, 2018)

Any luck with fixes for the brake/windshield fluid warnings and/or homelink not working?


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

Dano9258 said:


> Any luck with fixes for the brake/windshield fluid warnings and/or homelink not working?


Best to take it down to the service center. I was having phantom touch issues and they were fast, replacing the screen and updating the car in about an hour (I always wait to address any problems with my car after there's a new update, like summon). They even offered me a loaner if I didn't want to wait, really good service.


----------



## Dano9258 (Jul 13, 2018)

Well it's not just me having either of those issues....there are alot of people. So either all of our cars are broke or the firmware is the issue.


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

Dano9258 said:


> Well it's not just me having either of those issues....there are alot of people. So either all of our cars are broke or the firmware is the issue.


Do you have one of the higher VINs?


----------



## Dano9258 (Jul 13, 2018)

RIP_OPEC said:


> Do you have one of the higher VINs?


39XXX with a June 18' manufacturer date


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

Dano9258 said:


> 39XXX with a June 18' manufacturer date


Mine is much lower - 15XXX, and I haven't experienced either problem you are experiencing. Perhaps this is due to the differences between a Model 3 made in the factory and the one made in the tent.


----------



## Dano9258 (Jul 13, 2018)

Both issues are widespread if you search either issue on other forums without mentioning exact sites....that might be true but overall I've never had a car built this well at least with how it feels. And I've had Lexus, Acura, BMW, and so on.


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

Dano9258 said:


> Both issues are widespread if you search either issue on other forums without mentioning exact sites....that might be true but overall I've never had a car built this well at least with how it feels. And I've had Lexus, Acura, BMW, and so on.


Indeed, I too believe the Model 3 is the nicest car in the world.

Obnoxiously loud engine and toxic fumes aside, the $4.5 million Lamborghini Veneno looks cool on the outside. Then you take a look inside and see the primitive technology, including 50+ physical buttons/switches, and can't even set the A/C temp remotely.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

I just got notified that this version is ready to install.

Picked my car up on 7/12 with version 24.7.

So, until my wife returns with the car, I have no idea what is does.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

@Daniel D. did the icon for the sketch pad change?


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Just checked out release notes..... 

They appear to be identical to the 24.7 notes.... So, bug fixes I guess....

Can't say that I have noticed any bugs with my car on 24.7 though.


----------



## ZapM3 (May 9, 2018)

I took my 3 in for service in Chicago this morning. The software was updated to 2018.21.9 this afternoon.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

ZapM3 said:


> View attachment 11698
> I took my 3 in for service in Chicago this morning. The software was updated to 2018.21.9 this afternoon.


That seems really odd to only get 21.9 today. Maybe they've given up with the 24 series so they've backed it off? Do you recall what SW you had before 21.9 today?


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

RIP_OPEC said:


> Mine is much lower - 15XXX, and I haven't experienced either problem you are experiencing. Perhaps this is due to the differences between a Model 3 made in the factory and the one made in the tent.


Same here with VIN 191xx (completed build April 20), firmware 21.9 -- no such issues.


----------



## ZapM3 (May 9, 2018)

GDN said:


> That seems really odd to only get 21.9 today. Maybe they've given up with the 24 series so they've backed it off? Do you recall what SW you had before 21.9 today?


I just checked and I was already 21.9 before I brought it in. And now I recall that people often get a software update alert when going in for service, but it doesn't mean anything changed.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

2018.24.8 was waiting to install when I took delivery tonight!
I installed it as soon as I got home, while I waited for the pouring rain to stop.
I bet you won't find a screenshot with lower miles 


http://imgur.com/id%3Df88EMxR%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## jdkyle (Mar 16, 2018)

I got 24.8 pushed to my car at the service center today, can't wait to check out summon when I pickup my car tomorrow!


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

JWardell said:


> 2018.24.8 was waiting to install when I took delivery tonight!
> I installed it as soon as I got home, while I waited for the pouring rain to stop.
> I bet you won't find a screenshot with lower miles
> 
> ...


Congratulations! So, I assume you will be sleeping in the car tonight?


----------



## Dano9258 (Jul 13, 2018)

What dictates when and where the updates get pushed first?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Dano9258 said:


> What dictates when and where the updates get pushed first?


We really don't know on this one. There does not seem to be any rhyme of reason to it with VINs all over the place getting updates at different times.


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

Figures, I managed to get 24.7 and this comes out the day after hehehehehe.

I can report the bluetooth echo is still present on 24.7. I had a blank screen yesterday that required a really long two button press to reset. I had just finished setting up the wifi for the car so maybe it didn't like it? LOL

Autopilot seems the same on 24.7. Still no summon.

I would love to get 24.8 and see if there are any fixes to some of these problems. Let me know what your experiences have been if you have it.

Thanks!


----------



## pyrotech6 (Apr 14, 2018)

I just got back from the service center and they pushed this version to my car. They had me bring it in due to the issues of the brake light staying on and the washer fluid alert popping up. They told me this version (24.8) should fix those issues. The release notes didn’t change. I’ll report back in a few days if the problems go away.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Service center pushed this to car today. Still doesn’t fix the Bluetooth echo issue. Hope the extra battery drain I’m seeing is just a short time fluke


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

So it seems every report so far involved a visit to service?


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

Any word on 24.8 solving the phone echo? My wife says won't talk to me anymore...... she SAYS its the car.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Deadbattery said:


> Any word on 24.8 solving the phone echo?


Try a different phone.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Deadbattery said:


> Any word on 24.8 solving the phone echo? My wife says won't talk to me anymore...... she SAYS its the car.


doesn't solve the phone echo, at least not in my car. and with an iphone X and 8+ or android note 5. The SC manager told me when I showed up yesterday "yeah, our current GR isn't fixing that issue, but the NEXT one will."


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

garsh said:


> Try a different phone.


The implication Garsh is that you don't have the echo and my $60k car does not work because I own an inferior handheld? ( which I may... Checking with 17 year old, NOPE it is cool)

Hmmmmm

Sorry for being snarky here, maybe I missed the joke in your post, I did not have the echo before the most recent update. so my assumption is that something broke but sure let's blame peoples phones.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Deadbattery said:


> The implication Garsh is that you don't have the echo and my $60k car does not work because I own an inferior handheld?


Wow, you read a LOT more into my statement than I meant to convey.

I was just suggesting a testing technique - try the same car with a different phone and see if the problem persists. Ideally, you should try the same phone with a different car, but that tends to be harder & more expensive, so I didn't suggest it.


> I did not have the echo before the most recent update


Sorry, I wasn't keeping up with your history with this issue.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

ha I'm getting the watery call sound too both on work (iphone 7) and a personal phone (droid 2 xl) my wife goes something is wrong with your car hopefully this fixes in this update


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

garsh said:


> I was just suggesting a testing technique - try the same car with a different phone and see if the problem persists. Ideally, you should try the same phone with a different car, but that tends to be harder & more expensive, so I didn't suggest it.
> Sorry, I wasn't keeping up with your history with this issue.


I've tried both!
My current phone worked fine in my Volt.
And I just tried another phone in my Model 3.

The worst part is the SC told me the last 2 updates would fix this.

They obviously have no idea.

The good news is more and more people are reporting this now so they won't be able to kick the can down the road much longer (hopefully)


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

yea as far as my car it has never happened until recently


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

I have had the echo on the phone since 21.9, which shipped with my car. 

The only way to solve this is to reset the MCU in the car using the steering wheel. But it eventually comes back.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm still on 21.9 and have the echo. It's been around a while.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

yeah I didnt have it until recently ill just wait for an update


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Bring CarPlay and Android Auto. If it ain't broke (and works well) don't try to fix it.


----------



## CrunchyLumpia (Feb 8, 2018)

I just asked my closest service center, Monterey CA (which is still over 150miles away from me) and they pushed out 2018.24.8 to my car. They mentioned in a few hours it would get to my vehicle and sure enough, it did. Will install it when I get home. I've been wanting to use the summon feature for a while now.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Deadbattery said:


> Any word on 24.8 solving the phone echo? My wife says won't talk to me anymore...... she SAYS its the car.


I had this issue with a couple different callers. It was the car. I did the 2 finger salute while still on 21.9 and it went away. Upgaraded to 24.7 last Saturday and it has not returned.


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

garsh said:


> Wow, you read a LOT more into my statement than I meant to convey.
> 
> I was just suggesting a testing technique - try the same car with a different phone and see if the problem persists. Ideally, you should try the same phone with a different car, but that tends to be harder & more expensive, so I didn't suggest it.
> Sorry, I wasn't keeping up with your history with this issue.


Musta got me in a moment. Sorry I mistook your suggestion


----------



## Vladimír Michálek (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd try to make both the car and the phone to forget each other, reset both and then pair again. Bluetooth is a mess.


----------



## osovega40 (Sep 27, 2016)

So does anyone actually know what is in the 24.8 update?. I had 24.7 and was pushed to 24.8 when I went to the SC but the release notes are the same. Maybe minor bug fixes i assume?.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

The whole update process is so frustrating / ridiculous / incompetent. When our iPhones have an update, we all receive notification, there's a changelog on line, and you download it at your convenience. With this car it's some random lottery crapshoot and in many cases we have no idea what changes have been made, and there's no way to force check for an update. Now that the cars are on our own in home wifi networks they should have the server capacity to push these updates out. I get if they want to "test and scale" an update, but they could do that with a changelog, test for a week then scale to everyone a week later.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Golden Gate said:


> The whole update process is so frustrating / ridiculous / incompetent. When our iPhones have an update, we all receive notification, there's a changelog on line, and you download it at your convenience. With this car it's some random lottery crapshoot and in many cases we have no idea what changes have been made, and there's no way to force check for an update. Now that the cars are on our own in home wifi networks they should have the server capacity to push these updates out. I get if they want to "test and scale" an update, but they could do that with a changelog, test for a week then scale to everyone a week later.


While I am not a patient person, it's important to be patient here. While OTA in the car is unheard of, amazing, and like what we expect with our phones -- cars are not phones.

Your iPhone is $800-1,000 and if it malfunctions no one gets hurt (unless it bursts into flames).

The car is a $50-60k, 4,000 pound machine that travels 145 MPH. It's important for the updates to be slow and steady and done right.

Also, just for additional perspective on scale. Tesla is a $54 Billion company where as Apple is a $944 Billion company. More on the comparison, Apple has been doing this a lot longer and really for all intents and purposes revolutionized this process.

So again I am far from patient, even bugged my Mobile Ranger last time around to get Summon; but in reality slow and steady is a lot safer/better.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I am also not a patient person, but it really is more like Apple and your iPhone. These releases that get rolled out very slow in the beginning to only a handful of cars is more like the beta testing with Apple where you need to sign up to download and test Tesla just chooses the testers and cars and doesn't ask for beta testers to sign up. Once they truly get a release they think is stable and hasn't introduced more problems I'm sure we'll see them go fleetwide. They are on the 3rd version of 24 (24.1, 24.7 and 24.8) and it is still just trickling out. When they get it right we'll see it like for the S and X, maybe hit most of the fleet in a 2 to 3 week timeframe.

I'll go to the other side though and also say this, Tesla will have to step this up a bit to keep it from getting a bit crazy. The S and X, their software is more stable and much more mature with most of these options. Easier for them to tweak and add little things and need less testing. The SW for the 3 is still taking bigger leaps, but if they don't focus on it hard, get it updated and get it out then the press and several hundred thousand (in a year) owners will become louder and louder and there will be more pressure on them.

Elon has said 9 is coming in August or August timeframe I believe (don't quote me on that, just google it if I'm wrong) and I'm hoping that their SW team has been spending the majority of their time on that, not these minor releases. I hope it is solid and hope it will roll out pretty quickly.


----------



## lairdb (May 24, 2018)

Golden Gate said:


> The whole update process is so frustrating / ridiculous / incompetent. When our iPhones have an update, we all receive notification, there's a changelog on line, and you download it at your convenience. With this car it's some random lottery crapshoot and in many cases we have no idea what changes have been made, and there's no way to force check for an update. Now that the cars are on our own in home wifi networks they should have the server capacity to push these updates out. I get if they want to "test and scale" an update, but they could do that with a changelog, test for a week then scale to everyone a week later.


TBF the iOS "changelog" is no better than the in-car release notes. Would love access to whatever (apparently internal/secret) actual changelog was posted recently on reddit.


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Vladimír Michálek said:


> I'd try to make both the car and the phone to forget each other, reset both and then pair again. Bluetooth is a mess.


We are way beyond that at this point.

This is much more of an engineering question as in are they using active muting or just some type of noise cancellation to eliminate echo

Either way it is not working as it should in a $50,000 plus car


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Interesting enough, I received the 24.8 a couple of days ago (7/18).... No new release notes and I was coming from 24.7 which was installed on the car at pick up (7/12)....

What is odd is.... I picked the car up with 24.7.... With in 24 hrs, I received an update.... But it was for the 24.7 even tough the car was already on 24.7.... As I said, I got the 24.8 update on 7/18..... I just now (7/20) got an update notice.. I installed and it indicates that it's 24.8.

So, two times I have received updates, but they were updates for the version that was currently on the car....

Is that normal?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Chris350 said:


> Interesting enough, I received the 24.8 a couple of days ago (7/18).... No new release notes and I was coming from 24.7 which was installed on the car at pick up (7/12)....
> 
> What is odd is.... I picked the car up with 24.7.... With in 24 hrs, I received an update.... But it was for the 24.7 even tough the car was already on 24.7.... As I said, I got the 24.8 update on 7/18..... I just now (7/20) got an update notice.. I installed and it indicates that it's 24.8.
> 
> ...


I would like to say it is not normal, but there are definitely many reports of getting a SW notification and it turns out to be the same release the car is already on.

So it is good to say that you already have Cabin Overheat Protection and you can choose just fan or AC cool?

Thanks,


----------



## Benjamin Reed (Apr 3, 2018)

Golden Gate said:


> The whole update process is so frustrating / ridiculous / incompetent.


My assumption is they're doing something along the lines of having a weekly "sprint" in software development terms, which is why their versions are all date-based (year 2018, week 26). If it's anything like most other software is written, the 3rd number changes only when they fix minor bugs but otherwise the feature set is unchanged.

So whenever you see that 3rd number incremented, it is basically something you're not likely to be able to tell is different; there's no reason to change the release notes.

It probably works out something like this:


----------



## Rev (Jul 20, 2018)

I got 24.8 (Previously 21.9) just now by calling my service center. They said they don't normally do this but I explained that my car is getting over 50C inside the cabin when its parked at work. He asked if i was on wifi, I said no, then he pushed the update out to my car.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

GDN said:


> I would like to say it is not normal, but there are definitely many reports of getting a SW notification and it turns out to be the same release the car is already on.
> 
> So it is good to say that you already have Cabin Overheat Protection and you can choose just fan or AC cool?
> 
> Thanks,


This is correct..... Summon/Overheat (w/AC cool) and WiFi..... Got that with 24.7 though... and they all worked.... I didn't have any issues with 24.7... So, I can't say what 24.8 corrected...


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> I had this issue with a couple different callers. It was the car. I did the 2 finger salute while still on 21.9 and it went away. Upgaraded to 24.7 last Saturday and it has not returned.


Well, the echo came back yesterday morning after 6 days with 24.7 
But while I was driving I did a reboot and it went away when the wife called back. I hope this is something that will be taken care of in 26.1


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> Well, the echo came back yesterday morning after 6 days with 24.7
> But while I was driving I did a reboot and it went away when the wife called back. I hope this is something that will be taken care of in 26.1


I read on Reddit late last night that (finally) there is an update where one can "hear" the car locking when walking away so I don't have to wait to see the mirrors fold.......


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F90kunp%252F


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike said:


> I read on Reddit late last night that (finally) there is an update where one can "hear" the car locking when walking away so I don't have to wait to see the mirrors fold.......
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252Fteslamotors%252Fcomments%252F90kunp%252F


Thread here... https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/firmware-build-2018-26-1-62e5afa-7-20-18.7786/ !!


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

At delivery on 7/19/18, my 3 had FW 24.8. I do have Summon, AutoSteer, LaneChange, etc., as well as SpeedLimit, but I don’t know how much of that was available on 24.7. I did notice that if you enable SpeedLimit, the car is put into “Chill” mode and you cannot select “Standard.” For that reason alone, I de-selected SpeedLimit, and “Standard” came back as an option.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

SalisburySam said:


> At delivery on 7/19/18, my 3 had FW 24.8. I do have Summon, AutoSteer, LaneChange, etc., as well as SpeedLimit, but I don't know how much of that was available on 24.7. I did notice that if you enable SpeedLimit, the car is put into "Chill" mode and you cannot select "Standard." For that reason alone, I de-selected SpeedLimit, and "Standard" came back as an option.


That was all available in 24.7, it looks like 24.8 was just minor bug fixes.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Anyone experiencing any AC issues with 24.8?

Since having this update, I've had issues with the AC not blowing really cold.... Yesterday, I had to set the AC to 68 to just keep the cabin cool.... I also noticed this as I had used the app to pre-cool the car and the app showed it blowing hot air ....


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Chris350 said:


> Anyone experiencing any AC issues with 24.8?
> 
> Since having this update, I've had issues with the AC not blowing really cold.... Yesterday, I had to set the AC to 68 to just keep the cabin cool.... I also noticed this as I had used the app to pre-cool the car and the app showed it blowing hot air ....


I haven't had a problem with cooling, it works really well as it has been up to 109 this week! 
But I have noticed several times when I start the pre-cool, that for a split second it shows heat on (red arrows), then the arrows go white then Blue. But never has it actually heated that I can tell. Except when I wanted it too back in March/April


----------



## RIP_OPEC (Jul 15, 2018)

Chris350 said:


> Anyone experiencing any AC issues with 24.8?
> 
> Since having this update, I've had issues with the AC not blowing really cold.... Yesterday, I had to set the AC to 68 to just keep the cabin cool.... I also noticed this as I had used the app to pre-cool the car and the app showed it blowing hot air ....


I had the same issue today, where my car was blowing warm air on LO, and would automatically shut the AC off after a minute or two. I learned that sometimes the "AUTO" A/C setting will glitch out and you will have to manually set it to get the cool air. Also you may get a frightening power failure message when the AC is bugging out.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I found a small add in this version coming from 24.1 (may have been in 24.7). In WiFi you can reveal your MAC address where as in 24.1 it didn’t show the car’s MAC address.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Got 24.8 installed yesterday via a push from mobile service (they also did 24.7 since they showed it actually failed even tho it was running). So as I took it out I made a phone call and the echo was back. I had to hang up and do a rolling reboot and call the guy back. Then it worked fine. Hoping 26.1 (or whatever) drops soon and fixes it for me.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I found a small add in this version coming from 24.1 (may have been in 24.7). In WiFi you can reveal your MAC address where as in 24.1 it didn't show the car's MAC address.


I just checked mine while it was in there and it still wont show my MAC address on 24.8


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'll have to double check Niko this evening and see if he truly reveals his MAC address on 26.1. Either way I see it with my Fing and Orbi router.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> I just checked mine while it was in there and it still wont show my MAC address on 24.8


Really? What do you see there when you tap the "i"?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Really? What do you see there when you tap the "i"?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 12181
> View attachment 12182


Interesting- top of the first pic - "Mac Address:not Available" Anything change if you turn Wifi Off and Back on? Or maybe you already tried that. Did you try and download Fing to your phone?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> View attachment 12181
> View attachment 12182


Bizarre - that's what I saw on 24.1, but now on 24.8 it shows the address there.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Just FYI - 26.1. - Same message as above - no MAC address displayed.


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

I was in for service and had 24.8 pushed. Sure wish it fixed the echo. Can't wait to try summon. Didn't even test summon tonight, will play tomorrow and this weekend will see some family who will be interested so perfect timing to get the party trick. Hopefully wifi allows for slightly faster updates.



JWardell said:


> 2018.24.8 was waiting to install when I took delivery tonight!
> I installed it as soon as I got home, while I waited for the pouring rain to stop.
> I bet you won't find a screenshot with lower miles
> 
> ...











...of course that is a couple months ago


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

So before with 21.9 I could not have fog lights on with parking lights and now you can. I also think that I put on parking lights and at some point during my drive it switched to auto and was on and off due to evening conditions with shade or sunset. Not sure if it switched to auto when I put in drive or when it decided that was time for lights. I will pay closer attention to it next time.


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

My car really hugs closer to the right side of the lane now. Used to be very centered in the lane. Anyone else notice this? It's close enough to be uncomfortable passing trucks and pretty much always end up overriding steering around a turn along side someone. 
Not sure if it's 24.8 or if my cameras need to recalibrate because my windshield was replaced (maybe camera position isn't exactly same). 

Also seems to handle on/off ramps better in that it more often does not sway over into the extra space.


----------



## bernier (May 30, 2018)

I never had the bluetooth echo issue on 24.1 or 24.7. I just updated to 24.8 two days ago and have been having the frequent echo issues on the other person's end. Sounds fine on my side. I really hope this fix this soon.


----------



## Chan B (Aug 31, 2017)

Yup 24.8 doesn't show MAC address. Also is there a specific way to connect to the vehicle to use summon. When I try to connect it take forever around 10 - 15 min and its hit and miss. I feel like I am doing something wrong. I stand next to the vehicle and connect via app --> go to summon and it just stays at connecting to vehicle. kinda useless feature if it takes that long to connect. 

Current Software Version : 2018.24.8


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Chan B said:


> Yup 24.8 doesn't show MAC address. Also is there a specific way to connect to the vehicle to use summon. When I try to connect it take forever around 10 - 15 min and its hit and miss. I feel like I am doing something wrong. I stand next to the vehicle and connect via app --> go to summon and it just stays at connecting to vehicle. kinda useless feature if it takes that long to connect.
> 
> Current Software Version : 2018.24.8


Mine starts moving within 10-15 seconds or so, but there is nothing special that I can point to.

I would say check the settings in your car as a starting point.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Finally tried a phone call for the first time, and the other person complained of echoing and feedback.
Had to switch to speakerphone and hold the phone close, which promptly distracted me enough to miss my exit because I had switched out of Waze.
I hope this is fixed soon.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Finally tried a phone call for the first time, and the other person complained of echoing and feedback.
> Had to switch to speakerphone and hold the phone close, which promptly distracted me enough to miss my exit because I had switched out of Waze.
> I hope this is fixed soon.


Odd that numerous people have complained of this issue across firmware versions and I have never had this issue...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Finally tried a phone call for the first time, and the other person complained of echoing and feedback.
> Had to switch to speakerphone and hold the phone close, which promptly distracted me enough to miss my exit because I had switched out of Waze.
> I hope this is fixed soon.


26.X will take care of you.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Odd that numerous people have complained of this issue across firmware versions and I have never had this issue...


Mine has been doing the Echo thing but yesterday Wife said it was not happening. Comes and goes.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> 26.X will take care of you.


Maybe, but then I will have to trade it for my the glovebox randomly opening

Not that I will ever be able to update from 24.8 to 26.3  but maybe I should just wait for V9 to be vetted


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I'm curious if anyone with 24.8 was able to update to 26.3 (without visiting service)?

We're in week 32 now so hopefully there is a new update on the way soon


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I'm curious if anyone with 24.8 was able to update to 26.3 (without visiting service)?
> 
> We're in week 32 now so hopefully there is a new update on the way soon


An update is on the way! Version 9. Let's see if Elon can hold his time, week of August 27. I think 26.3 is going to be the last before we get to 9. I just don't n is it they will get everyone to 26.3 or leaves us strung out. I think they just want everyone on WiFi before we get to 9.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> I'm curious if anyone with 24.8 was able to update to 26.3 (without visiting service)?
> 
> We're in week 32 now so hopefully there is a new update on the way soon


Stuck on 24.8.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I'm curious if anyone with 24.8 was able to update to 26.3 (without visiting service)?
> 
> We're in week 32 now so hopefully there is a new update on the way soon





LUXMAN said:


> Stuck on 24.8.


Same here ... looking for the "go" button


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Same here ... looking for the "go" button


Be thankful you are still on something other than 28.X, from a TACC (and thus also EAP) point of view.

It is literally scared of any shadow and unusable when I have passengers on board.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike said:


> Be thankful you are still on something other than 28.X, from a TACC (and thus also EAP) point of view.
> 
> It is literally scared of any shadow and unusable when I have passengers on board.


I'm on 28.3 and haven't had any issues though no major shadows on my daily route.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm on 28.3 and haven't had any issues though no major shadows on my daily route.


Anecdotally, if your drive includes going under 10 overpasses and there is a shadow, you'll have at least one abrupt braking event.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike said:


> Anecdotally, if your drive includes going under 10 overpasses and there is a shadow, you'll have at least one abrupt braking event.


Makes sense - I go under 1 overpass on the highway daily that never has an issue.


----------

